# what should i expect on my first emt-b class



## nicolel3440 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok a few questions.  First what should I expect on my first emt-b class.  I have been studying some flash cards from a online site (emtb.com) among other things.  As it gets closer the more nervous i get but i am really excited.  Also this my sound weird but what should i wear.  On the first day do they have you up and moveing and doing cpr or anything (practiceing it)?


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont know what you'll bee doing, but you'll probably just introduce yourself, and also go over the class schedule and grading system etc, you probably wont do anything hands on for atleast a week or so (dont quote me) and just dress casual (not suit and tie) but just look clean and presentable. Good Luck and remember have fun.


----------



## daedalus (Dec 17, 2009)

It could vary widely based on if it is a private tech school, a college based class, etc. 

If, like me, you will go to a college based EMT class, you can expect a class that is much easier in difficulty and much less of a time commitment than most other classes offered at the college level. For example, I spent an average of one hour a week reading for EMT class, and five hours a week reading/studying for Bio 2.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2009)

The first day of class will be just like any other day. Program standards, faculty and staff introductions, grading and exam policies, clinical policies, etc. Depending on how long your class sessions are, it's likely that you will start lecture on the first day, so come prepared (pens, pencils, note paper, etc) to take notes. Unless there's a uniform, dress casually.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2009)

that depends on your class. Our first night in EMT we filled out paperwork, talked about class expectations and then spent the rest of the night getting checked off on BLS skills. (CPR for Health care Provider was a prerequisite) The instructors wanted to make sure you had your skills down.

Dress comfortable and get ready for a great experience.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

We met our secondary instructor (would have met both but one was late coming back from an out of country trip) and were told a bit about each instructor/evaluator and their background. We were all asked to introduce ourselves, stand up.. explain how you got into EMS. We were told what to expect in the program, grade expectations, told about practicals. We were told about our schedule and would have gotten our binders but they were late being made. We were given a recommendation on how to dress for practical days, told where we do those at. (different classroom as it had all of our gear) We talked about quizes, exams, final written exam and practical evaluations. Then the instructor spent a lot of time telling us how she could save our lives but none of us could save hers because we basically all sucked at life and she was the god of the ambulance. In summary. 

(ETA: Mine was a college program)


----------



## EMS25 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine was a college program. It was not that great but very laid back. I studied anatomy before I started. I also bought my test book a few weeks earlier and read through it.


----------



## nicolel3440 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you all very much. This is a college course ofered by harrisburg comunity college but held at a local fire company.


----------



## Achromatic (Dec 18, 2009)

bunkie said:


> We met our secondary instructor (would have met both but one was late coming back from an out of country trip) and were told a bit about each instructor/evaluator and their background. We were all asked to introduce ourselves, stand up.. explain how you got into EMS. We were told what to expect in the program, grade expectations, told about practicals. We were told about our schedule and would have gotten our binders but they were late being made. We were given a recommendation on how to dress for practical days, told where we do those at. (different classroom as it had all of our gear) We talked about quizes, exams, final written exam and practical evaluations. Then the instructor spent a lot of time telling us how she could save our lives but none of us could save hers because we basically all sucked at life and she was the god of the ambulance. In summary.
> 
> (ETA: Mine was a college program)



Almost the same as ours, except we were at a Fire Dept, run by county EMS, and I don't think anyone told us we sucked at life. 

We had done AHA CPR two weeks prior as a pre-req (and selection process, 44 students applied, 30 students accepted, ranked on AHA CPR exam results).

No practicals for us for about two weeks, mainly lectures on Well being, medical/legal, ethics, basic anatomy.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Dec 23, 2009)

as long as you study and do what youre supposed to, you should be fine. And most teachers are pretty cool if they see that youre trying. My EMT was a college level course, and spent maybe 4 hours a week studying. Good luck!


----------



## apumic (Dec 23, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> Almost the same as ours, except we were at a Fire Dept, run by county EMS, and I don't think anyone told us we sucked at life.
> 
> We had done AHA CPR two weeks prior as a pre-req (and selection process, 44 students applied, 30 students accepted, *ranked on AHA CPR exam results*).
> 
> No practicals for us for about two weeks, mainly lectures on Well being, medical/legal, ethics, basic anatomy.



How do you "rank" people on the AHA written exam? It's all common sense.... Most people should get nearly perfect scores after attending the class. Now, if we're talking about the skill test, that might be less so, although most people do fine during the class (they just forget it all later).


----------

